# Crash Guard For Sanders



## shoeman68 (Oct 18, 2007)

Left over stock from around the shop. Had my friend weld up some crash guards.

Ideas for anyone looking to do the same.


----------



## shoeman68 (Oct 18, 2007)

Light to medium taps backing up. A big dummy behind you rear ending it, not so much. Should minimize damage though.( big dummy damage)


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

That looks really nice, good thinking!


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

that be good for a whiskey bump , but i think your creating a bigger problem vs. a steel pole , wall or dumpster. atleast if you wack and bend the spreader its possible it could still spin , meaning you can finish the spread on the job. But welded like that , the steel will constrict the spinner in the event of a wack.

the rubber 12'' -14'' disks are much more forgiving . just my 2cents
http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/ecom-catshow/poly_spin.html


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I will have to post a some pictures of the crash guards that I have built for my trucks.

They are mounted in the 2" reciever hitch and are made out of 3" square stock. Hoping to have the hitch take the blow not the doghouse on the the spreader.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Decent idea. As far as the traffic behind me on the streets, I'd prefer they smash it, than I can hopefully get a new one. 
Dealing with backing into things is a different story. I have backed into plenty of hard snow banks, it always bends the back adjustable flap in, than I bend it back.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is what I do. It is made out of 3" Square stock and bolted on to the bottom 4 holes of the same 2" pinile hitch mount that the salter is bolted to the top 4 holes.

It will take a pretty good hit. Those concrete ballards will no longer distroy the doghouse when you hit ice an silde into them at low speeds


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I ran same deal Philbilly has. Works great, and is an excellent place to stand to check the spreader. I had a tab welded on to it so it's easier to connect the tow rope when rescuing stuck Fords.


----------



## martincare29 (Jan 5, 2012)

RepoMan1968;1418812 said:


> that be good for a whiskey bump , but i think your creating a bigger problem vs. a steel pole , wall or dumpster. atleast if you wack and bend the spreader its possible it could still spin , meaning you can finish the spread on the job. But welded like that , the steel will constrict the spinner in the event of a wack.
> 
> the rubber 12'' -14'' disks are much more forgiving . just my 2cents
> http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/ecom-catshow/poly_spin.html


I can see ware you were coming from on that but if you hit something as hard to bend his crash gard you would F the spreader but so bad it would not finsh the job polly or not ..
there a good idea i find when my guys do hit something they bend the gards all up it gets old after a few years haha :bluebounc


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

This is my friends setup


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

martincare29;1440478 said:


> I can see ware you were coming from on that but if you hit something as hard to bend his crash gard you would F the spreader but so bad it would not finsh the job polly or not ..
> there a good idea i find when my guys do hit something they bend the gards all up it gets old after a few years haha :bluebounc


hmmmm... looks like you need an event or 2 to get ur mind off things . hang in there dude


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

RepoMan1968;1442859 said:


> hmmmm... looks like you need an event or 2 to get ur mind off things . hang in there dude


I don't see where he is wrong, if anything I think your the one who is going about this all wrong. I don't see how a spreader is going to work at all after you crash into an ice pile/dumpster/light pole, etc in reverse with nothing to take the hit besides the spinner disc/motor/etc of the spreader. I'd much rather have a guard back there to take the hit or atleast slow things down some before you hit the spreader. Backing into a freshly made pile of snow will bend the sheet metal motor housing on my snow ex tailgate spreader, I've done it a few times on accident. If a slightly compacted snow pile bends the motor housing, what's backing into a tree at 5mph going to do to it? It's surely not going to just need a new spinner disc and be back in action.

It's like having a receiver hitch in and bumping into something in reverse. I don't think anyone has gotten out and gone "man, I wish that had hit my bumper, atleast then it wouldn't have scratched my trailer ball and I could still tow with it!"


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Mark13;1442873 said:


> I don't see where he is wrong, if anything I think your the one who is going about this all wrong. I don't see how a spreader is going to work at all after you crash into an ice pile/dumpster/light pole, etc in reverse with nothing to take the hit besides the spinner disc/motor/etc of the spreader. I'd much rather have a guard back there to take the hit or atleast slow things down some before you hit the spreader. Backing into a freshly made pile of snow will bend the sheet metal motor housing on my snow ex tailgate spreader, I've done it a few times on accident. If a slightly compacted snow pile bends the motor housing, what's backing into a tree at 5mph going to do to it? It's surely not going to just need a new spinner disc and be back in action.
> 
> It's like having a receiver hitch in and bumping into something in reverse. I don't think anyone has gotten out and gone "man, I wish that had hit my bumper, atleast then it wouldn't have scratched my trailer ball and I could still tow with it!"


never posted about being "wrong" . just been around a little longer than the average bear , I guess. read the thread from the beginning . post #4 should help you out .

I DO like PhillBilly's mod , bigtime . lets you know ...baddaboom , with no spinner jammifications .I cant do that with my sd2k cause of the low chute heheheh

then get back to me ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

RepoMan1968;1442877 said:


> never posted about being "wrong" . just been around a little longer than the average bear , I guess. read the thread from the beginning . post #4 should help you out .
> 
> I DO like PhillBilly's mod , bigtime . lets you know ...baddaboom , with no spinner jammifications .I cant do that with my sd2k cause of the low chute heheheh
> 
> then get back to me ussmileyflag


I'm not sure what obstacles in your area look like but around here a new spinner disc isn't going to be the only thing needing to be replaced if you back into something over 3-4' tall. All the ones I've seen easily would be totally out of commission with damage to the spinner, drive motor, drive shaft, chute, etc.


----------



## shoeman68 (Oct 18, 2007)

Any design that costs between $200-$400, and protect a $4000-$7000 gas or electric sander is fine by me.

The thread was started to give ideas. I've had sanders for 15 years and last year my driver crunched my $5500 electric (1st incident). 

Seeing other ideas you can tweak it to the your needs. specs. Would love to see more!


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

leigh;1442857 said:


> This is my friends setup


Notice the bent stainless pins ! :laughing:

I love that i didn't get it built until after 3 different drivers smacked some large ice/snow piles ( last year was tough on equipment):crying:


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Mark13;1443386 said:


> I'm not sure what obstacles in your area look like but around here a new spinner disc isn't going to be the only thing needing to be replaced if you back into something over 3-4' tall. All the ones I've seen easily would be totally out of commission with damage to the spinner, drive motor, drive shaft, chute, etc.


i heard that . .


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

*Crash Bar on a TGS*

I run a TGS, with the motor hanging as low as it was I raised if about 4.5" and added a crash bar at the same time. The crash bar also serves as a way to set it on a stand when not in use.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

crash bar doesen't extrude pass the spreader ? ? ? 

question : what objects does the "crash bar" protect the spreader from ?
AND at what speeds ? it looks like there is a whole inch or two from carnage 

hmmmmm nice pix


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I built mine mainly as a way to store it on a cart. The crash bar is a byproduct and I see it being used by the bone head that slides into you at a stop sign.


----------

